# Germany Bundesliga I 12-14 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 9, 2010)

12 Nov 21:30 Borussia Dortmund v Hamburg  1.75 3.75 4.50 +53  
13 Nov 16:30 Cologne v Borussia M'gladbach  2.10 3.50 3.30 +53  
13 Nov 16:30 Kaiserslautern v VfB Stuttgart  3.00 3.40 2.30 +53  
13 Nov 16:30 St Pauli v Bayer Leverkusen  3.40 3.50 2.05 +53  
13 Nov 16:30 Werder Bremen v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.83 3.75 4.00 +53  
13 Nov 16:30 Wolfsburg v Schalke  2.25 3.40 3.10 +53  
13 Nov 19:30 Mainz v Hannover 96  1.72 3.60 4.75 +53  
14 Nov 16:30 TSG Hoffenheim v SC Freiburg  1.57 3.80 6.00 +53  
14 Nov 18:30 Bayern Munich v Nurnberg  1.33 5.00 8.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 12, 2010)

Werder Bremen v Eintracht Frankfurt 
Werder is 11th with 14 points. Eintracht is surprisingly on 4th position with 19 points. 
In the last 5 matches Weder has just 1 win and 4 losses, while Eintracht has 4 wins and 1 draw. In the last match Werder was broken to pieces by Stuttgart with 6-0. 
Prediction: x2


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi there  i am new to this forum i am wishing you all the best and good picks.



let me introduce my self how i work and how i had a great picks at the past years.
with out even read the news all you need is simply match if u heard somewere evrything
is working with 1 and 0 and also the multiples of 3 for exmp: inter took the champions leaque
1965 if you do--->   2010-1965=45(years before) if you take the multiples of 3 it gets you straight to 45. thats way inter took it and is not the only example i have a lot lot of exampls

let's go now to werder-e.frankfurt my analysys says that werder will win why?


2009/2010
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	1-0	Werder Bremen	16-01-2010
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	2-3	Eintracht Frankfurt	08-08-2009
2008/2009
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	0-5	Werder Bremen	13-05-2009
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	5-0	Eintracht Frankfurt	29-11-2008
2007/2008
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	1-0	Werder Bremen	23-02-2008
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	2-1	Eintracht Frankfurt	01-09-2007
2006/2007
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	1-2	Eintracht Frankfurt	12-05-2007
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	2-6	Werder Bremen	09-12-2006
2005/2006
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	0-1	Werder Bremen	01-04-2006
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	4-1	Eintracht Frankfurt	29-10-2005
2003/2004
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	0-1	Werder Bremen	10-04-2004
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	3-1	Eintracht Frankfurt	01-11-2003
2000/2001
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	1-2	Werder Bremen	24-02-2001
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	1-1	Eintracht Frankfurt	23-09-2000
1999/2000
German Bundesliga 1	Eintracht Frankfurt	1-0	Werder Bremen	12-04-2000
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	3-1	Eintracht Frankfurt	19-11-1999
1998/1999
German Bundesliga 1	Werder Bremen	1-2	Eintracht Frankfurt	07-05-1999



if you count only home for werder we have 5wins 1 draw and 3 loses
if you count all matches we have werder 11wins 1draw and 6 loses

so if we take 3-6-9-12-15-18........ we see that

for home side for werder we have 5-1-3  witch number have to show up now? the 5 will go 6win because like i said we have 3-6-9-12  werder 5-1-3.
so the number must show up here is 6.because the 1 draw it can't be 3 if it comes it will became 2 no!  frankfurt has 3 wins it can't be 6 it will be 4 if frankfurt wins so the number must change here is the 5 it will be 6 and home win for werder

the same if you see also at the total 11-1-6

i take the history of the match from 1998 and after becaise

3-6-9-12 = 2010-12= 1998
                2010-9= 2001
                2010-6=2004
                2010-3=2007

if you want you can se also for another reason werder wins 1998 werder won
                                                                                 2001 werder won 
                                                                                  2004 werder won 
                                                                                    2007 werder lose +after won
                                                                                    16/01/2010 werder lose
                                                                                    and now check your calendar 

WERDER WILL WIN!!!!!!!!!! and for me better that freigs don't play he is not good cb at all!!!

this is my analysis werder tonight will win.

and also some people says if you have luck you are going to the road

IF YOU HAVE KNOWLEDGE YOU ARE GOING TO THE ROAD MIGHTS 

i am wishing you all the best


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 13, 2010)

welcome to the forum ektoras88, I do not agree with your theory why Inter took the Champions league, but you have written well your bet review, thats the kind if posters I like.


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dear friend we are not gods you will see very soon my picks.

also i think that to find the future you must search the past.

sorry for yesterday 

is not only inter please if you have time count how many time holland went to the final and lost?

2 and this year?  3 time it was the 3 

if u want me to show how many games i found in world cup from history and how many picks i won i am pleased to send you msg


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 14, 2010)

You shouldnt be sorry, this is public forum and all of the picks posting is for fun, if someone follows your bets then its his responsibility. Sure, send me pm, Im always interested hearing opinions, infact if I dont agree with you it means nothing as I am just 1 person, surely a lot of people will agree with you.


----------

